# S1 demo



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here are some pics of an S1 demo that arrived early this morning, booked my test drive for the morning and I can not wait, only one picture I am afraid as the rest would not down load, sorry about the quality as it was taken from my phone.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice! Check it's had the spot check carried out on the engine after the Top Gear one cought fire! No really it did (current issue) and Audi were instructing all dealers to check a pipe by a heat shield or something on ALL S1s...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's interesting, I will ask my sales rep about it when I see him in the morning. Cheers for posting :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Before it caught fire Top gear had been loving it, it might have even gone through to the last 5.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you happen to have the link to the issue it came from Shaun?, can you tell us the last five of what?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

take plenty of pics and give us a review as i do like the sound of an S1


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's.... The back of an s1? Presumably that one wasn't on fire?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Before it caught fire Top gear had been loving it, it might have even gone through to the last 5.


Sorry, but I did giggle a bit :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It's.... The back of an s1? Presumably that one wasn't on fire?


That's why I took a picture of the back of it, you don't want to see the front as I saw a customer come out of it smoking


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it an audi/porsche thing then these days?

Just there was a thing about lambo gallardos catching fire, now 911s, s1's

I want a picture of the front


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Is it an audi/porsche thing then these days?
> 
> Just there was a thing about lambo gallardos catching fire, now 911s, s1's


These engineers need to get their act together and address these issues, I guess I had better invest in a fire suit, like those formula 1 drivers  before I take delivery of mine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

soul boy 68 said:


> here are some pics of an s1 demo that arrived early this morning, booked my test drive for the morning and i can not wait, only one picture i am afraid as the rest would not down load, sorry about the quality as it was taken from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 37746


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 37749


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 37750


Managed to download the other pics, strange as I had to download them one at a time from my IPad


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a blue 3 door in peterborough audi and it doesn't look anything special, I was more drawn towards the matt blue audi r8 parked next to it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A bit late getting a demo.

Aberdeen had their's back in May.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> There is a blue 3 door in peterborough audi and it doesn't look anything special, I was more drawn towards the matt blue audi r8 parked next to it.


Well we are talking about a super car in excess of £90,000, big difference I say.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> A bit late getting a demo.
> 
> Aberdeen had their's back in May.


 God knows why it took so long to get their demo in, Aberdeen were lucky to get it so early. I placed my order in early April and was told it will not be built until middle of July for delivery in August, go figure.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

From Top Gear Mag (current issue)

Picture of the S1 with fire extinguisher foam all over the engine:










And the report on what it was:










I detailed a blue one the other day - one of the first in the Uk. It was a whole heap of fun and the owner loves his little pocket rocket! Pre Detail shot:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a shame they dont do it with DSG (unless things have changed).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well we are talking about a super car in excess of £90,000, big difference I say.


True but the s1 doesn't look like a 30k car it looks like an s line with 4 exhausts.


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

I think these are going to be cracking little cars.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Just a shame they dont do it with DSG (unless things have changed).


Still, it has got 4 exhausts so Soul boy better get his flameproof clothes on for the haters........ooops sorry to mention fire again.....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> True but the s1 doesn't look like a 30k car it looks like an s line with 4 exhausts.


30k fully specked yes, but more than just an S line, lots more power and lots of torque plus 4WD for better traction with improved suspension set up and improved steering and improved handling and a 2 litre lump under that hood.I think Audi engineers have done an excellent job considering the size of the car in which size wise is not to different from your fiestas and corsa of this world.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

wylie coyote said:


> Still, it has got 4 exhausts so Soul boy better get his flameproof clothes on for the haters........ooops sorry to mention fire again.....


I already bought a mini fire extinguisher just in case.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 37750


Yup that bonnet is clearly burnt through 

I still don't get it over a cupra though...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> From Top Gear Mag (current issue)
> 
> Picture of the S1 with fire extinguisher foam all over the engine:
> 
> ...


That's exactly the same Blue as I am getting with a solid Black roofline, so I assume you drove it too and is it that good?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> True but the s1 doesn't look like a 30k car it looks like an s line with 4 exhausts.


Thing is, does the cupra look 28k? Cupra seems like a stonking car though...

To me, the s1 just looks like what the 1 series is to the 3 series of bmw, I just don't like the way it looks.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As the saying goes, one mans pig is another mans prince. After my test drive tomorrow I will post my own review of what I think.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Thing is, does the cupra look 28k? Cupra seems like a stonking car though...
> 
> To me, the s1 just looks like what the 1 series is to the 3 series of bmw, I just don't like the way it looks.


One mans pig is another mans prince .


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's exactly the same Blue as I am getting with a solid Black roofline, so I assume you drove it too and is it that good?


This one didn't have the black roof, but red calipers, upgraded interior and a few other bits. I didn't drive it but got a passenger run. It's no M135i (a car I used to own) but what it lacks in drama and noise, it has lots of character and felt nice and chuckable (see FUN) in the same way a Mini GP is. You will thoroughly enjoy it I'm sure


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> True but the s1 doesn't look like a 30k car it looks like an s line with 4 exhausts.


To me it looks no different to all the other A1's on the road. It needs wide arches or a better body kit IMO.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Just a shame they dont do it with DSG (unless things have changed).


Apparently Audi engineers had not option but to go for the six speed manual as the new suspension set would not allow any room for the DSG box plus the added weight.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> To me it looks no different to all the other A1's on the road. It needs wide arches or a better body kit IMO.


It's not Audi's styling Que. To have in your face looks, Audi focus more on power and performance.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Rs4??


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry, but it looks as ugly and boring as the rest of the Audis on the road. I know what I'd have for £30K!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It seems all the newer S cars are intentionally understated.

The S1, S3 and S4 wouldn't stand out as being much different to the other models in each of their ranges to most people. 

Some people like that, some people don't.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> It seems all the newer S cars are intentionally understated.


You call 4 exhausts (on 4 cylinder engines) understated? :lol: 

Alan W


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alan W said:


> You call 4 exhausts (on 4 cylinder engines) understated? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Fair point.

They look very out of place though.


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Had a go in this a few weeks ago, it was quick but never felt that fast (engine felt too small)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Apparently Audi engineers had not option but to go for the six speed manual as the new suspension set would not allow any room for the DSG box plus the added weight.


That's a bonus then, no silly gearbox


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Sorry, but it looks as ugly and boring as the rest of the Audis on the road. I know what I'd have for £30K!


Err doh  a Range Rover.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's not Audi's styling Que. To have in your face looks, Audi focus more on power and performance.


Now hang on a minute, if that were the case it'd be quicker than the cupra.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slabs said:


> Had a go in this a few weeks ago, it was quick but never felt that fast (engine felt too small)


What can one expect from a fiesta sized super mini, a super car, it's meant to be your every day road car, sporty and fun with some practicality. A 2.0 litre engine felt small? Maybe Audi should have put in a 3.0 litre then lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It seems all the newer S cars are intentionally understated.
> 
> The S1, S3 and S4 wouldn't stand out as being much different to the other models in each of their ranges to most people.
> 
> Some people like that, some people don't.


this is true, and has been for over a decade now...

seems some people (the ones that don't like it) can't seem to understand this, and insist on going on and on, and on and on about it... 

people really need to change their record, so boring... and far more boring than the fast Audi looks...

:thumb:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What can one expect from a fiesta sized super mini, a super car, it's meant to be your every day road car, sporty and fun with some practicality. A 2.0 litre engine felt small? Maybe Audi should have put in a 3.0 litre then lol.


I didn't mean it in that sense... The 2.0 is fine for the size of the car, but being used to sitting in a Cayman S (practically same 0-60 figures) it just didn't seem fun. (Poor comparison I know)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Now hang on a minute, if that were the case it'd be quicker than the cupra.


Maybe I'm wrong but isn't a Cupra a bigger car? I didn't think the S1 was competing against the Cupra but competing against the st. and mini, corsa VXR, Renault Clio RS and Peugeot 208 GTI.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> this is true, and has been for over a decade now...
> 
> seems some people (the ones that don't like it) can't seem to understand this, and insist on going on and on, and on and on about it...
> 
> ...


That's the thing about forums, keep raising the same topics, you're going to get the same responses. Happens in every topic on here.

Isn't that a sign of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slabs said:


> I didn't mean it in that sense... The 2.0 is fine for the size of the car, but being used to sitting in a Cayman S (practically same 0-60 figures) it just didn't seem fun.


You cannot compare the S1 to a Porsche Cayman, it's in a different league, compare the S1 to it's direct rivals in the form of the ST, Clio RS, Corsa VXR, Peugeot 208 GTI.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> That's the thing about forums, keep raising the same topics, you're going to get the same responses. Happens in every topic on here.
> 
> Isn't that a sign of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results?


it is indeed... 

but no law that same people have to reply to each new thread, with their same negative comments either.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You cannot compare the S1 to a Porsche Cayman, it's in a different league, compare the S1 to it's direct rivals in the form of the ST, Clio RS Corsa VXR, Peugeot 208 GTI.


You can't compare it to those cars when you factor in price.

The S1 is almost 50% more expensive than a Fiesta ST.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> You can't compare it to those cars when you factor in price.
> 
> The S1 is almost 50% more expensive than a Fiesta ST.


Yeh that's a well known fact now and that's Audi pricing for you, we can't do much about that. Only bonus is that it will hold it's value much better than it's rivals come resale time.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You cannot compare the S1 to a Porsche Cayman, it's in a different league, compare the S1 to it's direct rivals in the form of the ST, Clio RS, Corsa VXR, Peugeot 208 GTI.


size wise maybe, but not in cost as pointed out.

plus, I'm pretty sure the S1 will feel dead compared to the likes of the mini, Clio and gti. (never drove a corsa so can't comment)

Audi can make fast cars, but fun and exciting doesn't really come into the specs these days...IMO as an owner of 2 of them... :lol::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You cannot compare the S1 to a Porsche Cayman, it's in a different league, compare the S1 to it's direct rivals in the form of the ST, Clio RS, Corsa VXR, Peugeot 208 GTI.


As I said a poor comparison I know, but that's just my opinion. but hey if you enjoy it then fair enough.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> size wise maybe, but not in cost as pointed out.
> 
> plus, I'm pretty sure the S1 will feel dead compared to the likes of the mini, Clio and gti. (never drove a corsa so can't comment)
> 
> ...


They can't be that bad if you OWN TWO OF THEM


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slabs said:


> As I said a poor comparison I know, but that's just my opinion. but hey if you enjoy it then fair enough.


They can't be that bad if you own an A1 :detailer:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> it is indeed...
> 
> but no law that same people have to reply to each new thread, with their same negative comments either....
> 
> :thumb:


This forum wouldn't exist then.

The VAG threads always seem to make up the vast majority of car talk on here. It seems the people that are most offended about negative comments are also the ones who spend too much time being negative about the "rivals". Often most of the threads would be better on specific brand forums rather than open forums where not all members are fans.

Swings and roundabouts and all that.

It would be nice to see more diversity on the forum.

Anyways, were are heading way off topic.........


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They can't be that bad if you own an A1 :detailer:


Didn't say there was anything wrong with the A1, can't really justify the s1 at that price and what else you could get instead. 😃


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but isn't a Cupra a bigger car? I didn't think the S1 was competing against the Cupra but competing against the st. and mini, corsa VXR, Renault Clio RS and Peugeot 208 GTI.


It is about 20cm longer, but that's hardly massive. But yes, they are different in size, but similar price.

I'm not sure whether that difference in length would really be a factor.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> This forum wouldn't exist then.
> 
> The VAG threads always seem to make up the vast majority of car talk on here. It seems the people that are most offended about negative comments are also the ones who spend too much time being negative about the "rivals". Often most of the threads would be better on specific brand forums rather than open forums where not all members are fans.
> 
> ...


Never mind Kerr, these things will always happen, no getting away from it I am afraid, back on topic now and I will post my thoughts on the car tomorrow when I had my test drive.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slabs said:


> Didn't say there was anything wrong with the A1, can't really justify the s1 at that price and what else you could get instead. 😃


The price was always going to be a problem buts that's Audi's pricing policy I am afraid, but nobody has made a car like it in this sector and it sits in a niche all on it's own.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> They can't be that bad if you OWN TWO OF THEM


I never said they were bad, just not an exciting or involved drive.

and they do get worse as you move from 'proper' quattro into the haldex version, again IMO...

:thumb:



Kerr said:


> The VAG threads always seem to make up the vast majority of car talk on here. It seems the people that are most offended about negative comments are also the ones who spend too much time being negative about the "rivals".


I've never got the Audi v BMW bull that goes on... maybe because I have (had) both brands and realise they are as good and bad as each other...

always concerns me that people are so loyal and defensive of corporations/companies/teams etc... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It is about 20cm longer, but that's hardly massive. But yes, they are different in size, but similar price.
> 
> I'm not sure whether that difference in length would really be a factor.


I don't think the length will be a deal breaker, only time will tell how the S1 will do. IMO Audi engineers have done a great job on the major reconstruction of it's underpinnings and after the limited A1 Quattro sold out it's allocation, they felt they could produce what we are seeing now. I might add that the A1 Quattro had a £41,000 price tag but that did not put people off and Audi sold all 333 units.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> size wise maybe, but not in cost as pointed out.
> 
> plus, I'm pretty sure the S1 will feel dead compared to the likes of the mini, Clio and gti. (never drove a corsa so can't comment)
> 
> ...


Clearly some of you need to get out of the 'past' ownership bubbles of how the s3 / Golf R handle with Haldex 4wd system.

Every review of the NEW 4wd system in the Golf R, S3, and new S1 has also gone on about the past and it's deficiencies, and how these 3 have blown all that out the water. VAG have worked on giving the system some character, fun and an ability to be chuckable through the bends.

The Golf R is really not to all tastes, but in the current Top Gear Magazine, they put it up against BMWs 235i (one of the fastest / powerful mid size cars available) on a test track - and despite being 30bhp down it still lapped over a second faster head to head.

I'm a BMW fan through and through - but the VAG boys are putting out some FUN cars these days - and that's what driving is all about - not just traffic light Grand Prix's!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> I never said they were bad, just not an exciting or involved drive.
> 
> and they do get worse as you move from 'proper' quattro into the haldex version, again IMO...
> 
> ...


Forgive me Cue ball but even if they are not exciting or involved, could you have gone for something else like a ford or a Japanese or maybe a Vauxhall instead, maybe they would give you more thrills.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blackroc said:


> Clearly some of you need to get out of the 'past' ownership bubbles of how the s3 / Golf R handle with Haldex 4wd system.
> 
> Every review of the NEW 4wd system in the Golf R, S3, and new S1 has also gone on about the past and it's deficiencies, and how these 3 have blown all that out the water. VAG have worked on giving the system some character, fun and an ability to be chuckable through the bends.


no, it's clearly that I have my own opinion on the matter after driving and owning the cars, and not going by what I read and what is put out there by people paid to say things are great.

could I suggest that maybe you go and drive cars and put your magazines down... harvest some of your own thoughts and stop regurgitating what the paid 'professionals' think.

:thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> Forgive me Cue ball but even if they are not exciting or involved, could you have gone for something else like a ford or a Japanese or maybe a Vauxhall instead, maybe they would give you more thrills.


I don't need/want thrills from cars...

I want a big V8 saloon with a good 4x4 system... so kind of narrows my choices...

:thumb:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Polo R could be released next year!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slabs said:


> Polo R could be released next year!


I bet that would be just as good and close to 25k too.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> no, it's clearly that I have my own opinion on the matter after driving and owning the cars, and not going by what I read and what is put out there by people paid to say things are great.
> 
> could I suggest that maybe you go and drive cars and put your magazines down... harvest some of your own thoughts and stop regurgitating what the paid 'professionals' think.
> 
> ...


For every magazine that finds car X faster, you can find another that says car z is faster.

You see how many manufacturers throw money at magazines for advertising, also inviting and paying select journalists along to special previews and events to fill and sell magazines.

Then people still believe that these magazines and journalists are impartial?

People are obsessed about Nurburgring laptimes and the chances of their car ever getting there are almost zero, then chances that their driving ability will come remotely close is even less.

0-60mph seems to be the holly grail of defining car performance, where in the real world the amount of times you are going to do a full on standing start will be few and far between.

What I realise from reading various forums there is loads of people that can spout out loads of facts of performance, but really have little idea about driving. They don't understand anything about handling.

Watch people at track days with their high performance cars getting whipped off cars with a fraction of their power.

Even at drag strips lots of people seem to have real issues driving in a straight line for 1/4 mile from a standing start.

I think too many people overanalyze too many things and totally miss the big picture.

Most cars in each sector would meet all their needs. However we often choose our cars for other reasons than we would like to fully admit.

Cars are still a game of Top Trumps.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ 

hear hear....and of course, if you dare to think for yourself and not agree with their chosen paid employee reviewer, you are the one with the problem... 





anyway, OP, today is the day (I think) for your test drive, so I hope it goes well for you and you get enough time on the road to make a decision for yourself...

:driver:

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely little motor soulboy, enjoy mate:wave:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Lovely little motor soulboy, enjoy mate:wave:


:thumb:thanks DJ one of the more positive comments


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> ^^
> 
> hear hear....and of course, if you dare to think for yourself and not agree with their chosen paid employee reviewer, you are the one with the problem...
> 
> ...


Cheers Cue ball:thumb: I will post my own thoughts on the car later today.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Enjoy the test drive


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :thumb:thanks DJ one of the more positive comments


Take no notice mate. I go by my own driving experience,and **** what others say.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> ^^
> 
> hear hear....and of course, if you dare to think for yourself and not agree with their chosen paid employee reviewer, you are the one with the problem...
> 
> ...


Decision was made before even driving one


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Its going to be a good drive dude.

I havent driven one of course


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I will admit the S1 isn't a car that I'd buy personally, it just doesn't have that something (that I can't even define) that makes me want to own it. 

But if we all liked the same cars then this would be a boring old forum so I look forward to seeing some write ups and pics from those who are buying one.  

I'd love to give one a try to compare to my remapped Megane 225 and a lot of the other new hot hatches on the market to see how they stack up. 

It's actually nice to think that we're at a point where we have such a selection of fast little cars. Performance you'd get from machines far more expensive 10-20 years ago that you get in a 'normal' car. Good times.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:I must admit the S1 looks a lot nicer in 3 door with the same body colour all over. No different colour roof or rails 

If you think a spec'ed S1 is expensive, wait until the new F56 MINI John Cooper Works comes out. I think the price of those is going to be eye watering :doublesho

Looking foreword to 'Soul boy 68' comments on his test drive :thumb:

:wave: QBall - Where have u been all my life! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

